# Monitorbild nach kurzem Ausschalten verkleinert



## exitboy (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

immer wenn ich länger nicht mehr an meinem Computer sitze und er in den Ruhezustand fährt --> also sich der Monitor abschaltet und ich dann wieder an meinen Bildschirm gehen, hat sich die Bildschirmgröße verändert. Rechts und Links sehe ich dann einen schwarzen Balken, der das gesamte Bild verkleinert (als ob ich die Auflösung manipuliert hätte).

Fakt ist, dass sich diese natürlich nicht verändert.

Beheben lässt sich der Fehler über ein kurzfristiges Wechseln in eine andere Auflösung. Nur das ich dies nicht aller 30 Min wenn ich mal kurz afk bin erneut praktizieren möchte, ist leicht verständlich.

Dafür muss es doch eine Lösung geben. Oder zumindest ein Ansatz.


----------



## ElFunghi (17. März 2006)

Um welchen Monitor handelt es sich?
CRT oder TFT?
Welche Grafikkarte hast du, welche Treiber benutzt du?
Etwas mehr Infos wären schon nicht schlecht..
Bei CRT Monitoren ist es öfters der Fall das das Bild nach längerem abgeschalteten Monitor ein klein wenig verkleinert was sich aber nach ein paar Sekunden/Minuten von selber wieder regelt.
Sind allerdings nur 1-2mm Unterschied, wie gross sind die "Balken" bei dir denn?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## exitboy (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

habe für diesen PC einen 19" CRT Monitor, Radeon 9200-256MB, Catalyst Driver in use. 

Die Veränderung beträgt rechts und links ca. 3-4 cm. Also schon recht viel. Treiber sind natürlich alle auf dem neusten Stand. Ich meine kenne mich schon recht gut mit meinem Computer aus, Hardwaremäßig und Softwaremäßig ist auch alles perfekt. Habe den erst vor kurzem neu updaten lassen.

Es muss wirklich nur an dem vom System erzwungenen refresh liegen. Klar könnte ich mir jetzt auch nen Proggi schreiben, dass diesen Sync automatisch macht - nur dafür muss es doch auch eine Ursache und eine normale Erklärung geben.

Ach ja, fast vergessen, ich nutze 85 Herz bei einer Auflösung von 1152x864 - was bisher auch immer ganz gut lief.


----------



## ElFunghi (18. März 2006)

Passiert das nur wenn dein Rechner in den Ruhezustand fährt oder auch wenn du für eine gewisse Zeit einfach mal nur den Monitor abschaltest?
Stell mal statt Ruhezustand ein das nur der Monitor aus geht, wenn das Problem dann immernoch besteht schätze ich mal das es entweder an Windows liegt was da Mist baut (o Wunder ;-] ) oder der Catalyst spinnt rum und verkraftet den Standby nicht.
Habe selber 'ne ATi Karte drin , dementsprechend auch Catalyst und habe ab und an auch schonmal recht Rätselhafte Probleme damit.
ATi kann Karten bauen aber wohl keine Treiber programmieren...

Gruß
Funghi


----------

